# found brown pigeon



## ownedby2labs (Apr 24, 2011)

standing on my grandmothers porch talking and her comes a bronw pigen and it landed on me its missing some chest feathers and flew vary little it has a blue tag on its right leg which i didnt see anything on and one on its let which had ccrc 2010 404 i live in whitemarsh maryland and would love to ind the owner any help would be great thank you


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello and thanks for helping !

It could be a Racing club ("RC").

It could also be a Rollers club ("RC")

There is a racing club in MD that uses those letters: CAPITAL CITY RPC LAUREL 301-725-3546

http://www.speedpigeon.com/racing_pigeon_clubs.htm

...there is a Rollers Club also, but it's in CA (possible the Pigeon was sold from CA, I suppose). I found this archived chat:

http://www.roller-pigeon.com/board/board_topic/859782/188044.htm


Very important: is the Pigeon injured (i.e. scabs, cuts, scrapes, lesions, etc.) ? Can you post a photo ? He/she is very young (hence 2010 on the band). Besides finding owner, we need to figure out if it is hurt, asap.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Also, read this sticky:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/you-found-a-banded-pigeon-now-what-11895.html


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

clevlend county roller club


----------



## ownedby2labs (Apr 24, 2011)

tryed calling around hard to get ahold of pepole today becuse of the holiday theres no cuts or anything just a few feathers missing on its chest i got it in a cage with water right now


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks so much for assisting this very handsome/pretty pigeon! I'm glad you have him/her safe while looking for the owner. Welcome to Pigeon-Talk!

Terry


----------



## ownedby2labs (Apr 24, 2011)

I hopefully will find the owner makes me want some of my own I need to go to the store tomorrow for food for the little guy


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Pretty bird...I suggest keeping him inside for now (away from the Labs, too  ) because although he/she is probably weak I am guessing he is still capable of flying...so being outside allows the chance of being spooked and taking off.

Get some food and keep him/her in a quiet room, maybe with a view to outside....keep us posted on whether any of those possible numbers lead to anything.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

tipllers rule said:


> clevlend county roller club


...is in the UK, according to my websearches....

..That'd be a heckuva Roller if she/he made it all the way to MD from the other side of the Pond !


----------



## ownedby2labs (Apr 24, 2011)

Well no luck tried a few numbers with no luck


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

e-mail this guy...I pulled it off of the archived thread on that Roller chat site. He seemed to know something about these bands....

[email protected]

also...join this site and ask the same question, maybe post a pic of your pal....someone can perhaps give you some help:

http://www.roller-pigeon.com/_Roller_Pigeon_Discussion.html


----------



## ownedby2labs (Apr 24, 2011)

thanx for the help i got on that site and emailed the guy also hopefully we can find the little guys owner he is doing good


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

ownedby2labs said:


> I hopefully will find the owner *makes me want some of my own* I need to go to the store tomorrow for food for the little guy


Thank you for caring for this little guy 
I wish more people thought like you.......once a pigeon fly's into your life, they have a remarkable way of changing your opinion about them. Their incredibly sweet, intelligent birds! Thank you again for taking care of him and welcome to PT


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I would say thats one gorgeous recessive red pigeon in top color


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Pretty red!


----------



## ownedby2labs (Apr 24, 2011)

Just to update no luck on finding anything on who's bird he is doin good and eating and all


----------



## andrejjanka (Sep 2, 2011)

*Hey*

RS means Republic of Serbia (C is S in cyrilic) and its a Serbian phone number. Thats odd, its on another continent! Maybe he flew over the Atlantic ocean (!)


----------

